# Meklē produktu? >  Meklēju piemērotu 12V DC motoru

## Norus

Sveiki visiem! 
Es te būvēju autonomo zāles pļāvēju un iestrēgu pie jautājuma, kādas jaudas motorus ir jāizvēlas varbūt ir kāds kas spētu pakonsultēt.  Rēķinu kopējo svaru aptuveni 5-6 Kg kurš varētu virzīties ar ātrumu 5 - 7 m/min,  izmantojot 12V Litija akumulatorus. Motora vadības blokus es jau uzstādīju ar domu, ka darba strāva nepārsniegs 25W uz katru motoru, cerams ka tas nav par maz un zālespļāvējam nevajadzēs notievēt...

----------


## Isegrim

Ar masas zināšanu nepietiek. Būs jāņem vērā rites pretestība - zālājs nav gluds galds. No riteņu diametra un 'apriepojuma' nepieciešamais griezes moments atkarīgs. Pierēķini, bet taisi vien maketu/modeli un eksperimentē.

----------


## Norus

To es saprotu un  berzes koeficientu jau ar nenosaukšu tāpat ka lielāko leņķi kādā tas būs. Tāpēc rēķinos ka tā kā uz aci izskatās ka nekur nav vairāk pa 20 grādu liels leņķis, tad aparātu būvēt tā, ka tas spēs pārvarēt vismaz 35 grādus, šajā lielumā vajadzētu arī pazust zālāja pretestība, ja pareizi atceros fiziku tas nozīmē, ka jāspēj pacelt puse no sava svara gaisā. Riepas diametrs 260mm un parasti elektro motora ass diametrs 6-8mm tātad attiecība rupji sakot 33-43 atkarība no ass izmēra. Lai iegūtu nepieciešamo ātrumu man nepieciešams lai ritenis griestos 6 - 8 reizes/min. Zinot šos datus tāpat nevaru iebraukt kādas jaudas dzinējus man vajag.... Skaidrs ir tas ka ir nepieciešams reduktors, tā kā man sanāk samērā liela pāreja no apgriezieniem, tad vajadzētu pirkt motoru kopā ar reduktoru, lai vismaz nomestu lielumu apgriezienu un pārvērstu tos spēkā...

----------


## next

Motora jaudu dabuu sareizinot lenjkjisko aatrumu ar griezes momentu.
Es aizietu uz autoshrotu, stiklu tiiritaaju motorus paskatiit.

----------


## Powerons

Kādreis bija doma taisīt ko līdzīgi,
Kā labāko variantu atradu, nopirkt kādu lētāko akumulatoru urbmašīnu(Skrūvgriezi) izārdīt korpusu un izmantot esošo motoru un esošo zobratu pārnesumu.

Tikai vajag nočekot cik tai urbmašīnai barošanas spriegums, ja zem 12V var nomest ar PWM

Ceru, ka tavai motoru vadībai ir ieplānots PWM, lai visu smuki vadītu, lai gan pirmajā procesā varbūt var iztikt bes tā.

----------


## Norus

Es izmantoju L298N vadības moduli, tas ļauj ar diviem PWM 5V signāliem regulēt dzinēju gan ātrumu, gan virzienu.

----------


## Norus

Es te uzgāju linku, kur ir kalkulators elektro velosipēdiem, kur ievadot maksimālo ātrumu, svaru, braukšanas leņķi un dzinēja efektivitāti, iegūst kādas jaudas dzinējs ir nepieciešams. ātrumu gan var ievadīt tikai veselos ciparos, tāpēc minimālo ātrumu var uzlikt 1Km/h = 16.7m/min, kas būtu aptuveni 2 reizes ātrāk nekā gribēju, bet priekš aprēķiniem der. iespējams, ka vajadzēs papildus akumulatorus, tāpēc papildus svaru jau laikus ņemot iemetu vel 2kg, tātad masa 7kg. Motora efektivitāte, cik saprotu mūsdienās nav štruntīgāka par 80%, un iemetot ka slīpums ir 35%, jo cik saprotu 100% tas ir 90 grādi, iegūst, ka nepieciešams 9W dzinējs. Šitam kalkulatoram var ticēt, kaut kā liekas par maz!
Kalkulatora links:
http://www.radiocontrolinfo.com/RCca...e.php?a=4#bike

----------


## Texx

Domāju, ka ar L298N tur nekas nopietns nesanāks. Tai mikrenei kopējā jauda ir tikai 25W. 12.5W uz katru ratu. Vajadzēs baigo radiatoru, jo karsīs kā traka un pat tas var nepalīdzēt. Man domāt tur vajag nopietnāku jaudas vadību.

----------


## Norus

tkā jau rakstīts ka 2A uz kanālu, bet nu ja kas pemeklēšu ko jaudīgāku, nedomāju, ka tā būs liela bēda! Man vairāk vajadzētu tikt skaidrībā ar motoriem, jo ja var ticēt kalkulatoram, tad vispār nepieciešams 1A, bet kaut kā neticās...

----------


## Didzis

Pareizi  te iesaka, ņem stiklatīrītāja motorus. Nē, var jau ņemt kautko no raķeštehnikas, bet cik tas maksās. Nav tak jēga uzbūvēt krutu pļāvēju, ja pa to naudu var nolīgt strādnieku,kurš gadiem stumdīs parastu pļāvēju. Stiklatīrītāju motori nemaksā praktiski neko. Nu maksimums lūzņu cenu. Vienīgi šrotā vajag tirgoties. Tie brekši parasti ceņiku ierubī, kaut pašiem tos motorus nav kur likt. Šrotā saki, pats noņemšu no vraka(noņemšana maksā naudu) un pāris jevrikus samaksāšu, citādāk lai iet dirst. Šrotos citādāk nedrīkst runāt. Tīrītaju motori pārdzīvo autiņu un apsolūti nav deficīts. Tāds motors labāks, jo paredzēts 12V akumulatoriem un tie noteikti būs paši lētākie. Jā, man interesē, kāds motors pašu zāli pļaus?

----------


## Norus

šrota motoriem laba doma, tik jaskatās ar tiem reduktoriem, jo man sanāk dēļ lielajiem ratiem, smagi nomest apgriezienus... Zāles pļāvēju jau gluži netaisu ar domu, lai tas pļauj zāli  ::  , tā ir vienkārši izvēlēta tēma lai varētu kaut ko lietderīgu izdarīt, uztaisīt... Man vairāk interesē algoritmu izstrāde, zālāju sadale pļaujamos poligonos, darba uzdevumu sadale uz vairākām dienām... Vizuālo interfeisu uz C# jau daļēji uzmetu, lai varētu editot kartes un ik palaikam kad sagribas veikt aparāta monitoringu...
Pašu zālāja pļāušanai doma ir izmantot topašu logatīrītaja motoru bez reduktora, vai arī kadu no mecajam akumulatora urbjmašīnām, kuram jau aķīši nomiruši... drīzak jautājums ir par asmeņiem. tā kā doma pļaut ir 2-3 dienas paaugušos mauriņu, tad iespējams vainu skaupeļa asmeņus vainu ar trosēm, tikai tas, ka lielais asmeņus jāsadala vairākos mazākos... Gan līdz pensijai šito uzbliezīšu ar visu lādēšanas bāzi...  ::  Kaut gan šogad jau aiziet jau no plānošanas uz reālu detaļu iegādi...

----------


## Didzis

Par reālu pļaušanu ar elektromotoru, kurš barojas no akukulatora, vari uzreiz aizmirst. Lai pļautu zāli vajag vismaz 1kW jaudu. Ar logutīrītaja motoru točna nekas nesanāks. Par trosēm arī aizmirsti, tur vajag vēl lielāku jaudu. Zāli varbūt var pļaut ar mazāku jaudu, bet tad pļaišanas platums būs mazs un jāizmanto asi naži. Tie būs bieži jaasina, tāpat kā vecos laikos iskapti. Izskatās, ka Tu esi programētājs un ar reāliem zales pļāvējiem daudz neesi darbojies. Manā uztverē interesanti būtu uztaisīt pļāvēju ar iekšdedzes dzinēju pļaušanai un lai tas pļauj zalāju kā rpboti putekļusūcēji. Nu ķipa uzrau dvižoku, palaid pļāvēju, dzer pats kafiju un skaties, kā mauriņš pļaujas.

----------


## Powerons

> doma pļaut ir 2-3 dienas paaugušos mauriņu


  Tik bieži pļaujot zālāju, tas būs drīzāk zems ne no pļaušanas bet gan no piebraukāšanas  :: 

*Didzis* -> piekrītu ka reālai pļaušanai, pļāvēja piedziņai vajag iekšdedzes dzinēju, lai jauda būtu pietiekama,
lai gan pirms kādas nedēļas Alfā redzēju, demo zāles pļāvējinu, kas braukāja pa zaļu paklājiņu, šķiet ka pilnībā elektrisks,
 lai gan šaubos, ka ar šodienas akumulatoriem sakarīgu pļāvēju uz akumulatoriem var uzbūvēt.

----------


## Norus

Nu 3-4 dienu zāles pļaušana ir normāla praktika, vismaz man pēdējos 6 gados, zālājs normāli paaudzies un pietiekami mīksts. Zāles pļāvēji uz akumulatoriem jau pa pagalmiem dzīvo vismaz 5 gadus un darbojās līdzīgi kā iRobota putekļsūcējs, tikai ar ierobežotu perimetru. Lai samazinātu zāles pļaušanas jaudu ir nepieciešams asāki/plānāki asmeņi, nekā parastam zāles pļāvējam, tāpēc jātaisa vairāku asmeņu kompleksu. Runājot par parasto izkapti, vina jau nemaz tik ātri tupa nepaliek, ja ir izkapināta, galvenais uzdevums, nepļaut smiltis un resnus, cietus stiebrus, atvases un tad ir OK.  ::  Bet iespējams taisnība, ka tuvākos 10 gados nesanāks, nāksies vien braukāt ar traktorīti, staigāt ar trimmeri un rokas izkapti kā līdz šim.  ::  Bet toties būs sākums, protatips savai idejai un pārbliezt uz iekšdedzes dzinēju, kurš griezīs asmeni un ar ģeneratoru lādēs aķīšus priekš gaitas dzinēja, nebūs problēma!  ::

----------


## Didzis

Tieši tā, "hibrīdauto" kad zāli pļauj iekšdedzes dzinējs, bet pļāvēju kustina elektromotori. tad vari ņemties ar C# un programēt ko gribi. Norus, tev mājā ko darīt nav, ja vari ik pa trim dienām zāli pļaut? Nē,nu ja pleķis mazs, un nagi niez. Es labi ja pāris reizes mēnesī nopļauju un priecajos, ka sūnas saaugušas. Vismaz zale slikti aug, bet ar kautkādu elektrisku pļerdaku man uz sūnām nav ko darīt, tur vajag kārtīgu jaudu. Nu jā, man kāds hektārs sanāk, pa dīķa krastiem, mežu un nogāzēm, ko pļaut. Tādiem darbiem vajag  profesionālus darbarīkus ar ieksdedzes motoriem un riktīgu jaudu. Ja pie mājas sešas sotkas un gluds jevromauriņš , tad varbūt arī elektrisku robotu var izmantot.

----------


## Norus

Man pagalms ir laikam kādi 500 - 600 kvadrāti, ieskaitot tajā puķudobes kuras nedrīgst pļaut nost, bet nezinu, pa nedēļu saaug tā zāle, ka pļāujmašīna rījstās ciet , a kad pļauju ik pēc 3-4 dienām ir pilnībā OK! Pārējo apkārtni un pļavas protams ar citu smago tehniku un ābeļdārzu ar rokām. Bet kā jau teicu tas man ir vairāk kā hobijs, virzīt un attīstīt šo projektu un pirmais galvenais etaps ir dabūt viņu kustībā, izveidot kordinēšanas algoritmus, karšu apstrādi utt. Es īsti neesmu Programmētājs parastā izpratnē un C# priekš manis īsti nav tuva zināma lieta, bet šis projekts ļauj to iepazīt un ko iemācīties, tā pat kā mikro kontrolieru programmēšanu, kaut ko no elektronikas un mehānikas. Tā kā šis viss ir vairāk sevis pilnveidošana un ņemu vērā jūsu ieteikumus. Par pļāvēja dzinēju bija doma ņemties vēlāk, bet tagad samērā saintriģējāt un noteikti, kā būšu atpakaļ mājas veikšu kādus eksperementus ar esošajiem DC dzinejiem, jo zālīte jau paaugusies!  ::

----------


## Tārps

Vajadzētu paskatīties uz veikala pļāvējiem. Tur esmu redzējis (arī remontējis) pļāvēju (elektrisko) ar jaudu 120W. Nu gluži kā virtuves mikserim. Trīs smilgas var nosit un viss, bet tas varētu būt sākuma punkts aprēķiniem. 
  Logtīrītāja motors nederēs, jo tas griežas ap 1500 apgr./min. . Ņem pečkas ventilatoru, tas iet ap 3000 apgr./min.

----------


## Powerons

Atradu pie jokiem  :: 
Primitīvi effektīvi un nevajag pat programmēt C#

----------


## AndrisZ

> Logtīrītāja motors nederēs, jo tas griežas ap 1500 apgr./min.


 Par logu tīrītājiem tika runāts riteņu piedziņai. + vēl reduktors klāt.

----------


## Norus

nav jau problēma uztaisīt reduktoru 2:1, lai divreiz palielinātu apgriezienu skaitu, bet šobrīd patiesi pats pļāvēja motors nav ta sāpe, ja kas, patiesi iebliezīs iekšdedzes dzinēju, kuram piešaus klāt ģeneratoru, vadības sistēmas kontrolei...

----------


## Isegrim

> Atradu pie jokiem 
> Primitīvi effektīvi


 "Nezinītis Saules pilsētā": 'cirkulīna' un 'planetāre'.

----------


## abergs

OFFTOP:
Tā top grassomba! ::

----------


## ezis666

Tikai motoru ņem no priekšas logu tīrītāja, pakaļējie ilgi neiet, viņi nav domāti nepārtrauktam režīmam.

----------

